# I Need A Primer



## BobVigneault (Dec 8, 2006)

I want to know everything there is to know about everything. Can anyone recommend a good intro book to get me started? Also, which authors should I avoid? Thanks.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 8, 2006)

Uhm....start with the Bible and work out from there? LOL


----------



## py3ak (Dec 8, 2006)

Read the whole Internet.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 8, 2006)

UMMMM..... Hitch Hikers Guide maybe? 

Life, the Universe, and Everything?


----------



## gwine (Dec 8, 2006)

Read Ken Wilber's A Theory of Everything. Only 189 pages so it should go quickly and you will know all that needs known. 



MrMerlin777 said:


> UMMMM..... Hitch Hikers Guide maybe?
> 
> Life, the Universe, and Everything?


As long as you realize the answer is 37, not 42.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Dec 8, 2006)

Bob,

I have yet to put it all into book format, but you can email me if you like.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 8, 2006)

gwine said:


> Read Ken Wilber's A Theory of Everything. Only 189 pages so it should go quickly and you will know all that needs known.
> 
> 
> As long as you realize the answer is 37, not 42.


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 9, 2006)

I think Colleen is on to it. At least Van Til agrees with her:

"The Bible is thought of as authoritative on everything of which it speaks. Moreover, it speaks of everything. We do not mean that it speaks of football games, of atoms, etc., directly, but we do mean that it speaks of everything either directly or by implication. It tells us not only of the Christ and his work, but it also tells us who God is and where the universe about us has come from. It tells us about theism as well as about Christianity. It gives us a philosophy of history as well as history. Moreover, the information on these subjects is woven into an inextricable whole. It is only if you reject the Bible as the word of God that you can separate the so-called religious and moral instructions of the Bible from what it says, e.g., about the physical universe."

-- Cornelius Van Til, Christian Apologetics (Phillipsburg, NJ: Presbyterian and Reformed Publishing Co., 1976), p.2.

I had an old book called "The Everyman's University: Practical" that told you how to do everything from slaughtering a pig, building a barn, overhauling a car, fixing a wireless receiver, to wiring a three-way switch. It was published in the late 30s. After the Bible, that would be a good place to start. I wish I could find it.


----------



## Richard King (Dec 9, 2006)

BobVigneault said:


> I want to know everything there is to know about everything. Can anyone recommend a good intro book to get me started? Also, which authors should I avoid? Thanks.



When you find the book that has this info, would you mind summarizing it for me. I just want the gist of everything there is to know. 
I would do it myself but I thought since you are already working on it I would just sit and listen to some Allman Brothers music.

thanks


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 9, 2006)

Thank you, great suggestions. I've read the Bible but I find I need to keep going back to it. It's been invaluable for defining the philosophy and efficacy of the information I've acquired. It is definitely the keystone of understanding.

I've also read most of the Encyclopedia Britannica, 11th edition, which I own. It was advertised as "The Sum of Human Knowledge".







I've struggled a bit with calculus and the grammar exceptions in Ugaritic were tedious. (I haven't found much use for Urgarit.) 

My biggest disappointment so far are the BeeGee's songs from the 70s that I committed to memory. I would like to re-init that entire section of my brain, any suggestions would be appreciated. 

Watching daytime TV has been effective for shutting down large portions of my brain but I still can't figure out how to dump the useless information. Arrrrgh!

Hey, a few nights ago I learned how to make a 3-D paper snowflake. This is so easy and so awesome. Gave me hero status for a day.

http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-3D-Paper-Snowflake

OK, I need to get back to Finnish Ship Building, l8ter.


----------



## Formerly At Enmity (Dec 9, 2006)

py3ak said:


> Read the whole Internet.



If you do this Bob, you will end up looking like the lil' dude on your avatar


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 9, 2006)

I don't understand Jason. That is my picture. Maybe it's too late then.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 9, 2006)

Richard King said:


> When you find the book that has this info, would you mind summarizing it for me. I just want the gist of everything there is to know.
> I would do it myself but I thought since you are already working on it I would just sit and listen to some Allman Brothers music.
> 
> thanks



Ah, the Allman Brothers Band! You, Sir, are a man of taste!


----------



## bookslover (Dec 9, 2006)

ChristopherPaul said:


> Bob,
> 
> I have yet to put it all into book format, but you can email me if you like.




No, no, Bob. Come to me, my son, not to Christopher. My knowledge of everything is much more complete than his is, and my book will be less expensive, to boot. Mine even has sections on rainbows on Jupiter and why page numbers are always consecutive, and his doesn't! So there!


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 9, 2006)

Thank you Richard, that is very enticing. I've also heard from your neighbors that you have a 1:1 scale map of Delaware. I'd like to help you unfold it sometime and have a look.


----------

